
Ask HN: Where do sales people hangout? - this-ali
Software developers hangout on twitter &amp; Indiehackers
Startups founders and Investors hangout on HN
(This is just my go to platform for this type of content)<p>I recently started getting into sales and I am not sure where do salespeople hangout?<p>Most sales people I found on twitter are too sale-y. &quot;Hi I&#x27;m &lt;name&gt;, buy my book now &#x27;How to make 100,000 by a writing book&#x27; Course coming out soon.&quot;<p>I follow certain people on twitter for their authentic content.<p>@RGA for B2B Marketing
@randfish for SEO
@visualizevalue for thinking clearly
@david_perell for writing better
@dcancel &amp; @davegerhardt for Marketing<p>Is there a person or a community that I can follow where they talk about sales?<p>[hope this was not confusing]
======
mohit888
In monthly, quarterly and annual review meetings ;)

On a serious note, Doing sales is more of establishing a relationship and then
pushing the sale. All of these "how to make 100,000 by writing a book" types,
they will just start with pushing the product and hence a very low or zero
chance of sales.

If you are good with talks and building trust/ relationship, sales will happen
eventually.

~~~
this-ali
hey

I get what advice you are giving.

I mean like, where can I find and follow sales people who create content?

